# Alternatives to Burton Ions?



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

So, I've been thinking about getting a new pair of boots on the stiffer end of things. I've already got a pair of Burton Ambush that are a good fit and I enjoy them. I'm thinking about the progression of my riding and what I want to do this season and getting a stiffer pair of boots seems like a good idea. Having some good tread on the bottom for any hiking and anything else would be nice since the tread is terrible on the ones I have. I tried on a pair of Ions at the end of last season and they felt great.

My feet are between a 12 and 13 and a little wide. I generally wear 13 in everything and my Ambush are 13's and fit well. I tried on some Rulers (a narrower boot) when I bought the Ambush and they weren't nearly as good a fit. It's usually a hassle tying to find boots in my size locally, even with our big selection but I figure if I get on it early and shop around I might do well.

Anyway, the Ions look like really killer boots but is there anything else I should be looking at? I'm wanting to get some higher end boots for everyday freeriding and splitting. Some of the other ones that have looked at online were the DC Travis Rice. I also looked at K2 and Solomons but it seems like I'd like the T Rice more. I'm a little worried they'll be too stiff. The Ions are a little softer on ratings. Do the DC have the shrinkage tech as well?

Anyway, I figured I'd ask if anyone has any ideas. It'd be nice to try something out other than Burtons. 

Thanks.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i really like my ride rfl's they were pretty stiff at first but after about 4 days broke in and have held up really well for about 20 days so far. They have shrink tech and are in fact really fuckin light. no weird pinch points and have good heel hold without mashing on the laces.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

When you look at the size of boots look for it to be 30.5 mondo/JPN size. that will give you a better guide of fit. (I have the same size foot as you it is a pain in the ass) Brands that make boots that "fit" deeluxe, salomon, nitro, burton, northwave. Might be one or two more but most boots go from 30 at size 12 to 31 at size 13 and dont make a 12.5 (30.5) burtons size 13 boots happen to be sized to a 30.5


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool man. That's a good idea. I definitely noticed the differences in all the different sizes around the world, just never put two and two together to check where it falls exactly international-size wise when I got a real nice fit.

I believe my feet are 13D (just under, of course) as measured on a machine. An old friend of mine has EEE feet... not the kind of E's you wanna have!

I'm just thinking who makes a really nice boot that has what I want, then I'll try 'em on and deduce what's the best to to with. Figured I'd ask here.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

For hiking and splitting look at the SLX instead of the Ion. Those activities tend to wear out boots without an articulating cuff much more quickly and the SLX is the only Burton boot with a proper articulating cuff.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't find the Ions to be as stiff as they claim on their scale but nonetheless was a great boot. The K2 Thraxis might be worth looking into if you like boa or the Salomon F4.0 or Malamute if you prefer speedlaces.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

hktrdr - good point! I noted the DC's have an articulating cuff as well but wasn't sure of the significance. I looked at K2's and Salomons more and it looks like it's down to the DC's or the SLX. SLX is a hell of a boot from the looks of it, but so is the DC. I'll have to get out to the shops soon and make a decision quick!

I'll just be getting into splitting and that this year, no idea how much I'll be doing it, but may as well get the right tools for the job!

Thanks dudes.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Merry Ho Ho.

BRAND NEW!!! Burton Ion 2014 Snowboard Boots Size 13

Fuck, I'd buy those if thy were my size:RantExplode:


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuck, thanks buddz! I might still check out the DC and SLX but I'll buy those for sure!

Opening day, there's a beer with your name on it!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

a couple of years ago, I ditched the Burton Ions for DC Judge


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

destroy said:


> Fuck, thanks buddz! I might still check out the DC and SLX but I'll buy those for sure!
> 
> Opening day, there's a beer with your name on it!


Copy that.

I might need you to grab me a pair of boots from whissy, if ya don't mind?

Hoping the dude will hold them until someone(hopefully you) can get up there.
I'm imagining you'll be hitting opening day?


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow hylite or talon are the best boots I've tried. Talon are just a tad bit stiffer. I have over 100 days on my hylite boots including hiking, snowshoeing and now skinning. Still solid boots. I'll buy another pair in January.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Flow hylite or talon are the best boots I've tried. Talon are just a tad bit stiffer. I have over 100 days on my hylite boots including hiking, snowshoeing and now skinning. Still solid boots. I'll buy another pair in January.


I've never seen flow in any store up here, wtf:dunno:


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

TT - I'll be hitting opening day at Whis and Cypress for sure man. No problem, anything you need just gimme a shout. Too bad that dude isn't replying to my email about those boots. There's an ad a couple weeks older on Craigslist, looks like the same guy... 'cept there's a phone number on that one. Might give 'em a ring and see.

Went down to W 4th last night. Basically no boots in sz 13, even this early in the season. Pacific had the SLX in a 12, didn't bother trying. Would rather compare with the 13 back to back. Only one shop had the DC T. Rice, in 4 sizes - up to 11.

Looks like I'm goin' to Seattle! At least I can pick up a Skunk Ape and get the split started!


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

...and yeah, like Timmy said - pretty much just Vans, Burton, and a few other brands on the shelves up here. Not much brand variety.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

destroy said:


> TT - I'll be hitting opening day at Whis and Cypress for sure man. No problem, anything you need just gimme a shout. Too bad that dude isn't replying to my email about those boots. There's an ad a couple weeks older on Craigslist, looks like the same guy... 'cept there's a phone number on that one. Might give 'em a ring and see.
> 
> Went down to W 4th last night. Basically no boots in sz 13, even this early in the season. Pacific had the SLX in a 12, didn't bother trying. Would rather compare with the 13 back to back. Only one shop had the DC T. Rice, in 4 sizes - up to 11.
> 
> Looks like I'm goin' to Seattle! At least I can pick up a Skunk Ape and get the split started!


You didn't grab those? I clicked the link the next day & it had been deleted, thought it must have been you?

But I guess @ that price, they weren't gonna last long.

Hopefully buddy doesn't sell the boots. Hmm....
Let me try sumpin:icon_scratch:


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I was looking at it yesterday and it was still up then. Just checked now and it's down. Hmmph.

There's still that other one, I'll give him a call maybe. Still probably end up going to Seattle to check those other anyway.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I only realized Flow made boots last season when I saw them on a shelf at REI while I was trying on boots (turns out they've been making them since the late 90's). Since I have such a strong dislike for Flow bindings, I never even considered it, and ended up getting the 686 x New Balances. Even though I'm normally not discriminatory with boots at all (I've owned the Ion and Imperial despite avoiding most things Burton) I was selling myself short here. I was helping my gf find new boots yesterday afternoon, and decided to try on the Flow Hylite while we were at REI. I bought it right then and there...in fact I'm wearing them in the living room as I type this now. It's ultra lightweight, great cushioning, dual boa, one-pull speedlace liner, nice materials with potential blowout stitching and grippy vibram outsole. The Hylite is a relatively stiff boot, and the Talon is even stiffer on the scale, so it should be a perfect substitute to the Ion, and $50 cheaper to boot (pun intended).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I only realized Flow made boots last season when I saw them on a shelf at REI while I was trying on boots (turns out they've been making them since the late 90's). Since I have such a strong dislike for Flow bindings, I never even considered it, and ended up getting the 686 x New Balances. Even though I'm normally not discriminatory with boots at all (I've owned the Ion and Imperial despite avoiding most things Burton) I was selling myself short here. I was helping my gf find new boots yesterday afternoon, and decided to try on the Flow Hylite while we were at REI. I bought it right then and there...in fact I'm wearing them in the living room as I type this now. It's ultra lightweight, great cushioning, dual boa, one-pull speedlace liner, nice materials with potential blowout stitching and grippy vibram outsole. The Hylite is a relatively stiff boot, and the Talon is even stiffer on the scale, so it should be a perfect substitute to the Ion, and $50 cheaper to boot (pun intended).



Have you tried your new booties? 

I found a new pair of Hylites, but I might have to get someone to grab them for me. So, I won't get to try them on first. 
$100 bucks brand new. Is it worth the risk?

How is the sizing, true to size?

I'll take any other info you got good or bad.


TT


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> Have you tried your new booties?
> 
> I found a new pair of Hylites, but I might have to get someone to grab them for me. So, I won't get to try them on first.
> $100 bucks brand new. Is it worth the risk?
> ...


It has a slightly wider toebox, not as wide as a wide Salomon boot, more comparable to 32/DC/K2/Vans boots. Lengthwise I sized down about a 1/2 size. I believe this year's is identical to last year's except for colorway. Haven't had a chance to get them on the hill yet though. For $100 you should def jump on that deal.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> It has a slightly wider toebox, not as wide as a wide Salomon boot, more comparable to 32/DC/K2/Vans boots. Lengthwise I sized down about a 1/2 size. I believe this year's is identical to last year's except for colorway. Haven't had a chance to get them on the hill yet though. For $100 you should def jump on that deal.


Cool, I've been cramming into size 9's, some fit, some are pretty tight.
Buddy's got a pair of 9.5's, so they should fit pretty good.
I figured $100 was a pretty good deal.

How's the stiffness? Stiffer the better.


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Sooo.. basically no retailers anywhere have 13 SLX's in stock. Found 3 shops with them in 12's (one locally) and down in Seattle they had them online but not in stores. Apparently Burton only has two in their whole system for order. Backcountry or somebody must have 'em all...

So, I bought the DC T Rice's in 13. I absolutely jammed my feet into the 12 and they were really tight, but not painful. I was worried though that they would turn ugly out on the mountain. It felt a little tight on the instep and seemed like woe pinch under a tight binding strap. The 13's felt normal, despite my suspicion that they would be too big based on the fact that they use a more traditional sizing scheme. Coulda saved like $80 if I bought 'em a day earlier but oh wellz. I got 'em heat molded and am ready for stoke. Overall they look and feel like some fantastic killer gnar boots. The sole doesn't look as good as a Vibram like the SLX but the rest of the boot looks incredibly tough. Apparently Travis used to destroy boots like every 10 days before... not anymore.

SnoCon is easily the raddest shop I've ever been to. I would support them as often as possible. Think I was hanging out with one of the head cheese guys there, dude was awesome and way kind. Shopping in WA is way better. Ran into so many other skunk apes in my travels (even at the Neurosis show in Portland!) great feeling!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The SLX are just too soft in my opinion. And they turn into bedroom slippers after 40 days. If you're looking for something leaning towards stiff the SLX aren't going to fit the bill.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

destroy said:


> SnoCon is easily the raddest shop I've ever been to. I would support them as often as possible. Think I was hanging out with one of the head cheese guys there, dude was awesome and way kind. Shopping in WA is way better.


Glad to hear you got it figured out. Sno*Con is, indeed a rad shop, as is Evo. We're pretty lucky to have 2 big core shops that offer the kind of selection and knowledge that they do.


----------



## coffeemiller (Dec 10, 2013)

I picked up a pair of Flow Rift quick fit and fell in love, very comfy, light and heel hold I couldn't find in any of the others I tried on, time will tell how durable they are


----------

